# First camping trip



## JuliePeterson (May 27, 2018)

Hi all,
I am here to get some first-time camper suggestions. I have never been to any camping especially not in RVs or trailers. 
So, last day one of my friends asked if I want to join her and her friends for the next camping, which is, by the way, the end of next week. So, I thought why not? I agreed to go with her. 
As I said before, this is going to my first camping trip ever. Yes, I am excited. But one thing I am concerned about is my condo. I recently purchased it from condos for sale in North York. The registration will be completed by the end of this week and I ‘ll be moving in the very next day after registration. So, I’ll be busy moving in. It’ll for sure take some time for me get organized in my condo. So any ideas how I can manage these two? I don’t want to miss this chance of mine. I was thinking of packing my backpack I’ll be taking for camping separately while packing for moving. Any ideas, people?
Please chime in your suggestions.


----------

